# Newbie - Wildcamping in Scotland this weekend



## Dainty Designs (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi All,  Just starting to make my way through all that this forum offers and thought I'd say hello!  Normally we camp in a tent but we have decided this weekend to hire a motorhome.  We will be picking up from around Glasgow and are thinking of travelling up the west coast to Oban perhaps and then on up and around the north and back down the middle or east coast we have the van for four days.  

I'd welcome any advice, good places you've maybe stayed, looking for picturesque views good walks etc. Travelling with my hubby and 12 year old daughter.  Thanks


----------



## jogguk (Apr 27, 2011)

Dainty Designs said:


> Hi All,  Just starting to make my way through all that this forum offers and thought I'd say hello!  Normally we camp in a tent but we have decided this weekend to hire a motorhome.  We will be picking up from around Glasgow and are thinking of travelling up the west coast to Oban perhaps and then on up and around the north and back down the middle or east coast we have the van for four days.
> 
> I'd welcome any advice, good places you've maybe stayed, looking for picturesque views good walks etc. Travelling with my hubby and 12 year old daughter.  Thanks


 
That's a lot of travelling for four days I too thought Scotland was a little bit nailed on the top of England, until I got there Maybe best to explore just the west bit at a relaxed rate and return later to do north and middle?

John


----------



## Ste (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to agree with John, Thats a lot for a MH. 
As a guide in April I left Lochinver at 10am, and followed the coast Ullapool, Gairloch, Torridon, KoL, Armadale, Ferry to Mallaig, FW, Taynuilt, Inveraray and ended near Tarbet/Loch lomond for next camp. It took me nearly 7 hours plus time waiting for ferry.
And before you say thats not much!! I was tenting, so was in my 306 XSi and 'having fun' on the empty winding roads. 
In my MH, I'd take at least 2 days to do the same trip as its about taking it slow and seeing everything.


----------



## the dogfather (Apr 28, 2011)

We do a Highland Tour yearly in our MINIs, last year I did the reccie for this year's run in a motorhome, here's the post I put up after the run



The Dogfather said:


> Well I'm just back from doing a 1200 mile tour of Scotland, we hired a massive motorhome and carried out a reccie of most of next year's Highland and Island Tour. We had to miss a couple of bits out due to the size of the van (3.5 tonnes and 7m long) i.e. Quiraing and Applecross and the bit around the Torridon and the Gairloch because of time.
> 
> The weather was amazing if a little windy up in Durnes and we managed to get some good photos.
> 
> ...


 
And this is the Google Map that I've prepared for this years MINI run. It will take us 2 days from Stirling to Thurso in the MINIs. It'll take a lot longer in a van though


----------



## the dogfather (Apr 28, 2011)

*Sands of Morar 2*





*Sands of Morar 3*





*Eigg from Mallaig*





*View back from the Mallaig Ferry*





*Portree*





*Road to Trottenish*





*Single Track*





*Trottenish*





*Trottenish 2*


----------



## the dogfather (Apr 28, 2011)

*Lewis from Skye*





*Trottenish 3*





*The Cullin Hills*





*Kyleakin - Castle Moil*





*An Teallach*





*Stac Polly*





*Loch Assynt*





*Canisp - the face*





*Near Unapool*





*Canisp from Kylesku Bridge*


----------



## the dogfather (Apr 28, 2011)

*Kylesku Bridge*





*Balnakiel Beach*





*Playtime for Dogs*





*Almost*





*Balnakiel Beach*





*Ben Hope*





*Ben Loyal*





*Tongue Causeway*





[/QUOTE]


----------



## the dogfather (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, on the back of this trip in a hired Motorhome we bought our own 

We took 5 days to cover Stirling to Inverness and that didn't really give us enough time to enjoy the places along the way. I'd miss out Loch Lomond and Oban and head out through the Trossachs and then Glencoe.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 28, 2011)

Impressive pictures, including your lovely dog. Love travelling through Scotland myself. I usually take the A82 through Glencoe all the way to Inverness. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Marcs (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah very nice pics, ive lived in Scotland 8 years now - I really must get out and explore it (joining here is a step in the right direction!)


----------

